# Mushroom hunting in CA Central Valley



## Kathy Poulos Gregory (Jan 4, 2021)

I am new to mycology, and live in the Central Valley in Dinuba, near Fresno. I want to find somebody to hunt with.


----------



## Mtn madness (Apr 27, 2019)

Kathy Poulos Gregory said:


> I am new to mycology, and live in the Central Valley in Dinuba, near Fresno. I want to find somebody to hunt with.


Hi Kathy - oyster mushrooms on cottonwood logs (bark still on usually) can be really great places to find central valley winter mushrooms.
Also, there were some big fires in the Sierra's this year. That means burn MORELS.
Focus on 5500+ feet elevation, 1 year post burn. Not sure exactly where they start fruiting across the elevation latitude gradient, prob April through June. Soil temp 52 degrees.


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Kathy Poulos Gregory said:


> I am new to mycology, and live in the Central Valley in Dinuba, near Fresno. I want to find somebody to hunt with.


If you ever get up Mt. Shasta way give a shout out. (we have pretty good fishing at times too!)


----------



## Julia M (May 21, 2021)

Kathy Poulos Gregory said:


> I am new to mycology, and live in the Central Valley in Dinuba, near Fresno. I want to find somebody to hunt with.


Hi Kathy, 
I live in the Fresno area and would be down for a mushroom hunting buddy. 
Cheers,
Julia


----------



## samantharosed320 (9 mo ago)

Hi i live in fowler and can would love to go mushroom hunting with you


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Mtn madness said:


> Hi Kathy - oyster mushrooms on cottonwood logs (bark still on usually) can be really great places to find central valley winter mushrooms.
> Also, there were some big fires in the Sierra's this year. That means burn MORELS.
> Focus on 5500+ feet elevation, 1 year post burn. Not sure exactly where they start fruiting across the elevation latitude gradient, prob April through June. Soil temp 52 degrees.


Wow! That is the biggest, happiest oyster mushroom I have ever seen!


----------



## Michelle P. (8 mo ago)

Anyone have luck this month finding any morels in the area? I haven't been out around here yet. With a new baby I don't get the opportunity to get out much anymore. So just looking for a general area to start for some fun maybe one weekend.


----------



## ckell25 (8 mo ago)

Michelle P. said:


> Anyone have luck this month finding any morels in the area? I haven't been out around here yet. With a new baby I don't get the opportunity to get out much anymore. So just looking for a general area to start for some fun maybe one weekend.


check the stanislaus/ 108 thread! someone said 5000'


----------

